# Masters of Dirt (Vienna)



## colin1984 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys on Sunday we were at Masters of dirt in Vienna Have shot some Pictures with my 7D and a Sigma 70-200 2,8, event was very good, expect the beginning when i recognise my flash batteries weren´t loaded, so I´ve to shoot with high ISO 

now what do you think of the pictures for me the IQ looks great ISO was between 1200-2000
Not PP only Imported via LR4 and exported to with around 1600*1280


----------



## Menace (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice. I really like the first one with bike blurred in the background.

Cheers


----------

